# Outdoor Ice chest



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's what I made with the wood gulfcoast cowboy gave me.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

yup, those are cool! My brother-in-law made some very similar to this - I'll have to post a pic (gotta take it first). They're a big hit at parties.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats neat.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

awesome job


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

got any plans. I'd like to make my BIL one.

Rodney


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That looks really cool...I've gotta a winter project now.
Care to take it step by step?

RL


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

RLwhaler said:


> That looks really cool...I've gotta a winter project now.
> Care to take it step by step?
> 
> RL


Its not difficult at all. And i just winged the whole thing so a step by step would be tough. i built the frame around the ice chest lid. then just played with the box until it all looked ok. then i trimmed it out. the whole thing cost me less than $10.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm searching for some wood in the Portland, Corpus Area.

Rodney


----------



## kj (May 23, 2004)

Great job.I need one of those.Where did you get the cooler from?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

cooler was $7 bucks at walmart. not all of them have them though. academy has a bigger version for about $20

rodwade, call a fence place close to you and ask about it. I got all mine from a buddy of mine who does fences.


----------

